# old western plow pump keeps running



## Fred Bear (Dec 19, 2013)

I have an old western Isarmatic snow plow that was gave to me. It's on an 78 suburban. I just replaced the solenoid and everything seemed fine. But after I got done plowing today the pump just kept running. Even with the ignition off. I had to hurry and remove the battery cable. What might cause this?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ck the 2 small wires at the solenoid. One is pwr, the other is your gnd signal off the controller. Might have a bad cable


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Look for a pinched/frayed wire between the controller and the 12v M.S. look at were it passes though the firewall closely.

The 12 v MS is ground activated


----------



## Sbdrums24 (Dec 7, 2013)

Or something broke inside your joystick controller and the wire is staying grounded....


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Try tapping on the silenoid might be stuck .Might have got a bad one.


----------



## Fred Bear (Dec 19, 2013)

thanks everyone. I got it fixed. It was a bad solenoid. What I did was unhook the small wire at the solenoid and touch the battery cable to the post. Motor kept running so I figured it had to be the solenoid. Did an Ohm test across the 2 big posts and yup, it was closed.


----------

